# If Campsite Had A Bulletin Board



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

I wish there was one so you could write on a friend's wheh you go to their campsite!

What are your thoughts? Do you think it is a good or bad idea or if Nintendo would actually go through with it?


----------



## ESkill (Mar 27, 2018)

That would be cool. There have been so many helpful people, I'd love to be able to write something nice to them. But I don't think Nintendo will do that since strangers can visit your campsite too.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

ESkill said:


> That would be cool. There have been so many helpful people, I'd love to be able to write something nice to them. But I don't think Nintendo will do that since strangers can visit your campsite too.



Nintendo can make the bulletin available to anyone who visits the campsite but have a censor so nothing bad is written, or have a report option to be able to report a bulletin post or a person.


----------



## J087 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bad, and it's not going to happen.

As much as I'd love to believe in the good in the world, the bad always manifests itself in nasty and downgrading messages.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 27, 2018)

True, there's always precautions that can deter or punish people who use it to be mean, but they're usually pretty cumbersome so it's easier to just not allow it at all. Some of Nintendo's censoring is pretty weird for animal crossing and seems a bit overboard. Some of the banned words for New Leaf seem pretty innocuous.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 27, 2018)

J087 said:


> As much as I'd love to believe in the good in the world, the bad always manifests itself in nasty and downgrading messages.



Well said. And censors don't help with this, since they may catch a word here and there but the ugly message remains. One of the things I love about ACC is no verbal communication among players. 

Another issue would be translating messages in a variety of languages. It's possible with the Google Translate app, but cumbersome.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Well said. And censors don't help with this, since they may catch a word here and there but the ugly message remains. One of the things I love about ACC is no verbal communication among players.
> 
> Another issue would be translating messages in a variety of languages. It's possible with the Google Translate app, but cumbersome.



That is true about translations. It makes me wonder what type of people play PC. It's a really innocent game. I don't see those who play 
AC just to annoy or badmouth others playing a game like that where you can't ruin someone else's game.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

Oops double post


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 27, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I don't see those who play
> AC just to annoy or badmouth others playing a game like that where you can't ruin someone else's game.



Generally I do agree with you. But it only takes one to ruin your day or even your game, you know? And my cynicism plus my experience tells me there's at least a few of those around.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 27, 2018)

That would be awesome! It's a great idea! And they could put the notices on there too. If they'd add the bird on top I would definitely check those more often.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 28, 2018)

I think if they did put one in it should have pre-written messages like 'hello' 'thanks for the butterflies/bats' etc otherwise like everyone else said it can be used to send bad messages


----------



## Roald_fan (Mar 28, 2018)

I've never played any of the other Animal Crossing games, and I'm tempted to say this would be great!  I'd like to be able to leave cute messages for other players to brighten their day, and would love to receive those myself.  But then again, I'm wary of all the nasty things that might get said just because it's (relatively) anonymous.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 28, 2018)

WynterFrost said:


> I think if they did put one in it should have pre-written messages like 'hello' 'thanks for the butterflies/bats' etc otherwise like everyone else said it can be used to send bad messages



This is a great idea!


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 28, 2018)

It's true that there are many people who would abuse a feature like this. 

How about a list of 'message buttons' that people can select from a small menu after tapping the sign or bulletin board? These messages would say things like: 'thanks so much for all the help', 'your campsite looks awesome!', 'your market box saved me!', and only positive things like that. 

Whenever I visit a friends campsite (whether it's to check out their campsite/camper or to shop in their market box), I always give kudos (even when there is no reward) in hopes of that translating to 'thank you, and I love what you did here!'.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 28, 2018)

I think there needs to be something at ur own campsite you can write on espaically during gardening events to let ppl know what u need...but I don't think everyone being able to write on everyone elses is a good idea..I hoping they put in a gifting system or a letter system like new leaf...


----------



## spookyaleks (Mar 28, 2018)

I like the kudos thing but I feel like some people do it so you'll add them back. I'd looove a message board so I could send funny or encouraging messages to friends!


----------



## ESkill (Mar 28, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> It's true that there are many people who would abuse a feature like this.
> 
> How about a list of 'message buttons' that people can select from a small menu after tapping the sign or bulletin board? These messages would say things like: 'thanks so much for all the help', 'your campsite looks awesome!', 'your market box saved me!', and only positive things like that.
> 
> Whenever I visit a friends campsite (whether it's to check out their campsite/camper or to shop in their market box), I always give kudos (even when there is no reward) in hopes of that translating to 'thank you, and I love what you did here!'.



I like that idea. Sometimes I give kudos to say thanks for helping during the gardening event, or because I bought stuff from their market box. But I also give kudos when I really like their campsite, or just to say hi. Pre set messages would be good to distinguish between the different uses, but wouldn't really leave room for negativity. 
While most animal crossing players seem to be really nice and friendly,  this is a free to play mobile game with a wider player base, some of whom might be jerks.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it would be cute, but maybe have it so only people you are friends with can leave messages  that would deter a lot of random spam posts/etc.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 28, 2018)

I think if they just limited it to your friends being able to leave messages then it would probably be fine.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 28, 2018)

It’s a good idea but it’ll probably never happen.  Also voice chat and text chat is available in so many mobile kids games. It’s not a big deal.  Sure there’s immature people out there but we shouldn’t fear the option to communicate.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 29, 2018)

It's a good idea, but then you have those people who like to ruin the fun.....


----------



## Roald_fan (Mar 29, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> It's true that there are many people who would abuse a feature like this.
> 
> How about a list of 'message buttons' that people can select from a small menu after tapping the sign or bulletin board? These messages would say things like: 'thanks so much for all the help', 'your campsite looks awesome!', 'your market box saved me!', and only positive things like that.
> 
> Whenever I visit a friends campsite (whether it's to check out their campsite/camper or to shop in their market box), I always give kudos (even when there is no reward) in hopes of that translating to 'thank you, and I love what you did here!'.


Yes!  Awesome idea.  Another way to say "thanks" besides kudos that can be customized a bit more.

Maybe if enough of us tell Nintendo we'd like to see something like that, they'd implement it later on?


----------



## Foreversacredx (Mar 31, 2018)

That sounds like an awesome idea!
I loved it so much in the full games when I had people visiting and they left a message on the board!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 1, 2018)

It would be nice to be able to have "looking for" messages during the flower events. 

I think Nintendo has experience with messaging going very badly, so I doubt they'll add it for this game.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> It's true that there are many people who would abuse a feature like this.
> 
> How about a list of 'message buttons' that people can select from a small menu after tapping the sign or bulletin board? These messages would say things like: 'thanks so much for all the help', 'your campsite looks awesome!', 'your market box saved me!', and only positive things like that.
> 
> Whenever I visit a friends campsite (whether it's to check out their campsite/camper or to shop in their market box), I always give kudos (even when there is no reward) in hopes of that translating to 'thank you, and I love what you did here!'.



I think this would work really well!

I would also love to similar version for posting our own message/s on the board for visitors to read - to make a "rules" board for those inclined, and request for particular help during events etc. Could be done easily with just tick (click) items in a list under some basic categories to generate a message ("when visiting my camp please remember to.. *watering can icon* etc" "Event : I have finished ALL quests (or I don't neeed anything else) so please share with other people!" etc). 

By having preset headings and options including in-game icons to choose from, we avoid a lot of the pitfalls of translation I think. 

Anything would be better than the nothing-but-kudos-really situation we have currently lol.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 1, 2018)

amanda1983 said:


> I think this would work really well!
> 
> I would also love to similar version for posting our own message/s on the board for visitors to read - to make a "rules" board for those inclined, and request for particular help during events etc. Could be done easily with just tick (click) items in a list under some basic categories to generate a message ("when visiting my camp please remember to.. *watering can icon* etc" "Event : I have finished ALL quests (or I don't neeed anything else) so please share with other people!" etc).
> 
> ...



Probably would be more fun to just have emojis to choose than preset texts. Like you could use/word emojis that visitors will know to water your garden or that you don't need creatures. Although, on the fishing tourney it would say what someone's total was when talking to them, so maybe that could be incorporated with finished a gardening event or saying how much they have caught of each creature.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 2, 2018)

I like this idea, but there would always be the bad people that abuse it and ruin it for everyone. To expand on it, I would like it if Nintendo gave a communication system where they had built-in phrases to send people like a simple "Thanks!" or "I'm looking for floral scrambler creatures!" Something like that. If there were a communication system I think that's how they would do it.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn't mind a Bulletin Board available only to your friends and maybe just have a variety of statements and greetings ready to go to choose from in a drop down menu.

Seriously, I just need it to poke some of my friends to remind them to clear their flowers, or lend me a hand, or just wish them a Happy Birthday or something


----------

